# Final rescue, hopefully!



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well --- our building management finally, today, got around to the full-scale pigeon proofing that they had been threatening (non-lethal, thankfully!) Our lovely parents had managed to sneak in another nest -- we didn't notice it in time to swap out the eggs for dummies, so we were keeping watch, lying low, hoping the anti-pigeon frenzy had passed... but, no. Upshot is, I managed to save a tiny baby -- maybe two days old? and an egg. I can't tell if the egg is viable or not -- it smells a bit funky, so I'm thinking maybe not. FeralPigeon is going to come and take the baby -- I've got the egg heated to about 107 degrees (normal adult body temperature) but am thinking this doesn't look too hopeful for the egg. 

Mama bird is fretting terribly -- she returned to the nest site with a bug in her mouth (maybe this little guy is older than I think? ) -- this is just breaking my heart completely. The building's piegon proofing is much better than before, thankfully, and I'm thinking that likely our lovely little flock will move on now to safer pastures. In any case, I have a lovely, tiny, peeping yellow fluffball awaiting FP's adoption. I already did a mash feeding (this one was easy!) and certainly wouldn't mind another couple of days with the baby....  

Prospero and Persephone are doing incredibly well -- flying more and more, looking like adult pigeons for the most part. They are still the loving cuddlers they have been all along, but are preferring to spend more time flapping around on their own.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi minimonkey,


Yahhhh..I'd think toss the Egg...

Make sure you do not keep the Baby at "107", that's a bit warm for them...

Really, Eggs, are incubated at something nearer 90-ish I think, but their tops are allways a little warmer than their bottoms when under their parent...and there are delicate matters of humidty and position and changes in position for the Egg-embryo to survive and develope properly.

My rule of thumb, for Babys and their food, is 'wrist' temperature, as one used to do for infant's formula when feeding people-infants.

Good luck there MM...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, Phil --

I dialed down the heat a little on the baby per your suggestion -- she seems fine -- not too warm or too cold. I have no idea about the egg -- I wouldn't even try if it didn't seem so close to hatching--- if I tossed it out, it would feel a lot like tossing out a baby --- so at least I'll try. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi MM,


I meant if the Egg is cracked and 'stinky'...Lol...

Otherwise, what-the-heck, ya never know, maybe there will be a little Peeper!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, there is a peeper, but not the egg...the squab is currently @ my house and doing very well, it's growing so fast that I can barely believe my eyes....
The egg didn't appear to have any veins growing and was tossed. 
And that's the news that's fit to print.

fp


----------

